# Need Model no for this 10" Craftsman RAS



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Craftsman RAS blade guard/cover shop made!*

I retitled this thread to better communicate why I was looking for a model no. for this older RAS. I needed to get a Recall Guard or I was going to have to make one myself. Well, guess which way it went?!:laughing:
Does anyone have a RAS like this with the same decals on the sides? I would also appreciate owners manual, email copy is fine.
I think it's from around 1970. Recall for blade guard does not apply to these "older" saws. But I bought this from a friend years ago and there was no blade guard or owner's manual. Any help would be appreciated. BTW it still works great! A little scary without the guard, and I would try to duplicate one, if I had full size copies of the plastic and aluminum pieces. I would make proper arrangements for postage and time/effort spent. :yes:Thanks, bill


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have almost the exact same Craftsman RAS. I bought mine in '73 or '74, but mechanically it's identical. The decals are different and my power switch has that yellow pull-out safety thing. I still have the owner's manual somewhere. I'll look for it later and re-post. 

BTW, I still use mine for crosscuts and cut-offs. It's very accurate and doesn't require a lot of adjustment. It was in storage for 12 years and when I moved back to the US in November I unpacked it, assembled it, powered it up and it ran great! I didn't need to make any adjustments! Granted I'm not using it for precision cuts anymore, but it gives dead on 90 degree crosscuts. I'll post a picture of my RAS for comparison.

Kevin H.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks Kevin!*

I'll be looking forward to the pictures. What did we do before the internet and digital photos? Seems like the ice age now! :laughing: bill
I'd like to make a new blade guard to replace the one "missing in action" Not sure what I need. Can you help with that? :thumbsup: bill


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I'd like to make a new blade guard to replace the one "missing in action" Not sure what I need. Can you help with that? :thumbsup: bill


Bill,

Not sure I understand about the blade guard. Your pictures show a blade guard mounted on the saw. Is that blade guard gone!? 

The owner's manual might have a parts list. I probably won't be able to get to it before the weekend -- very busy at work until Friday.

Kevin


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Blade Guard Explained*

The main part of the guard is there,as you say, but unless your's is missing the same parts as mine, there is a combination of aluminum and plexiglass half circles with circular slots that rotates up out of the way as the saw is pulled back over the work piece. The blade is "covered" at all times this way. The recall replacement guard which is shown below, seems to operate on a linkage type system that moves up out of the way.

This is the RECALL GUARD KIT installed:

 

I'm saying this based on the 12" saw that I have. I could "scale down" the parts from the 12, but it would be better to have actual size paper templates to work from....so no big deal if you don't have one. I have the concept. They are offering us $100 to "kill" our saw by sending in the motors, I wish I could get some of those parts! There were 3.7 million of these things sold in 8",9" and 10" blades. WOW! Oh Well, thanks, :smile: bill


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bill,

1. Sorry, I've never seen a blade guard like that. It didn't come with my RAS when I bought it new from Sears. Can't help you there. Are you still interested in a scan of my owner's manual if I can find it?

2. Can you explain further about the $100 for sending in the motor? Is there some kind of recall on these saws? I'm very happy with mine and wouldn't contemplate turning it in for a mere $100! I'd just have to buy a new one.

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Recall info!*

Kevin,
The saw guard in the PREVIOUS post is the RECALL model. Go to this site for more info: http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/faq.asp 
You will need the model no. but I can't determine mine and that's the other reason for my posting this question.
They will tell you if your saw is covered or is too old, like mine. They will then offer $100 to you to buy back your motor and therefore disable your saw, since there is no RETROFIT for older saws. I am not willing to do that, so that's why I'm asking for the plexiglass and aluminum parts be traced onto paper to make templates so I can "recreate" those parts. You didn't mention if your saw has those parts? Possibly, if not you may be a some safety risk as well. Let me know.
I've been online at Sears Parts.com for several hours this AM, and there a million blade guards. I think I found one on a model 113.29460. However, They DO NOT show the plastic and aluminum pieces I'm talking about. This may be the reason for all the recalls. I have no clue. But I'm still thinking along the line of the 12" RAS I have and scaling the pieces down to fit the 10".

These are photos of the 12" RAS: 
:smile: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No luck finding the Model no.*

So I decided to make my own blade guard/cover based on the pieces from the 12" saw. I traced them on 1/4" hardboard and cut them out using a bandsaw and scroll saw for the curved slot. It seemed to work better, flipped end for end than as designed. I attempted to make them out of Plexiglass, but it welded itself back together on the scrollsaw even at the slowest speed...? So I'm going to get some Lexan from a sign shop and try again. I wasn't able to use the inner side pieces inspite of 10 or so attempts at configuring and reconfiguring them. So that's on hold for now. Half a loaf is better than none as I see it, especially when it comes to safety. No response either from the CSPA "Recall Team" on model nos. either. I don't think this saw came with the type of guard I'm trying to make, but it works very well on the 12" RAS to cover the blade. 
I would still appreciate any info on this particular saw anyone might have.bill
Pictures of progress so far:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Saw guard 1/2 finished....*

I found some Lexan at a sign shop. cheap. Traced the templates, cut the slot on the scroll saw, (Lexan did not weld itself back together like Plexiglas), drilled the holes, sanded the edges, bolted it on. I feel safer now!:yes: The other side of the blade cover is still under development for now.
There is obviously no interest in this thread, with only 1 reply, so I'm kinda takin' to myself here, but Lexan is great to work with, comes in clear so you can see what you are doing and is great for other types of safety guards. I think it is also heat bendable over a form. It is not brittle like Plexiglas.
There are tons of these RASs out there and I feel that they should have some type of blade cover/safety guard. So for what ever it's worth to anyone that's my experience. :smile: I think I'll post a new thread entitled RAS blade guard/cover since this title really didn't explain why I need a model no. and at least post some pictures for general information. bill


----------



## snowbird (Apr 9, 2009)

I think your safety concern is valid. I'll follow your progress on the guard and try to copy your ideas when you're done. I've inherited a Sears saw much like yours (maybe even older?) and there is no guard like you're trying to fabricate. I wonder if the vacuum system might work a little better also with more of the blade shrouded? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great, glad to help*

And yes absolutely the vacuum will work better. The 12" RAS in the photos has a dust collector box on the column end of the blade with a hole at the bottom for the shop vac as well as the over arm hose connecting to the blade guard output.There is a "Y" under the table to connect them both to the shop vac.:thumbsup: Later. bill


----------



## snowbird (Apr 9, 2009)

I've only attached a hose to the blade guard. If it's not a lot of trouble, could you post a picture of the box on your column (I've noticed lots of sawdust in that area and never thought of another site for attaching my vacuum system)?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*See the photos of the 12" RAS*

There's a close up of the blade gruard that shows an army green
colored box right in front of the saw blade about 10" high or so. I only use this saw to cross cut at 90 degrees so it may not work for your application...bevels, angles..etc. There are a slew of videos on Utube showing RASs and various tips. One I just saw had a great dust collector. I'll see if I can located it again.
Here's the site, it's in here somewhere!http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=Radial+arm+saw&aq=f
Here's the cool dust collector:


----------



## snowbird (Apr 9, 2009)

I, too, use it primarily for 90 degree cuts and I see now the collector box you pointed out. Looks like a slot in the bottom where I suppose your vacuum line attaches. That's the area where I'd been getting a lot of sawdust, so it should really help.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Dust collector*

Right behind the 3" wide wall on the left is a port to a vacuum hose to the "y" below. I guess I'll take some more photos to show the whole system. bill


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you are cutting plexiglass you can use a spray bottle of rubbing alcohol to cool the blade/plexiglass and cut it without too much trouble but it still remains very brittle and would likely break if you got any sideways pressure around the slots/holes. I guess I need to call with my info and get my kit on its way. have a 12 inch that I bought from an estate a few years back.
David


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I think I'm scrappin' all my Plexi after this!*

Thanks for the tip,:yes: however. I don't know if the recall covers the 12" RAS but if so let me know. Whats your model no on that one? Mine is 113.29510. :smile: bill


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

face the saw, look under the table down the sides, on one of em there is a ID tag riveted onto it. ine looks identical, cept is 10", mine DID NOT have a replacement guard and I refused to junk it for the hundred bucks, that said on the QT someone there did not ( LOL shhhhhh ) send one for a newer model that somehow was a perfect fit. If you still need help and or info let me know I will send pics and i do have the manual for mine. PM me or use my aol box. [email protected]


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Model no is:*

After sending/emailing the above photos to Emerson a few weeks ago I recieved a "nice" letter entitled "Radial Arm Saw Recall"
"Dear Sir, I have confirmed ...that a retro fit guard assembly for *Model No. 113.29460* is not available..therefore I can offer you $100 for disabling the saw by returning the saw carriage..... If you should decline this offer and continue to use the saw you should do so in strict accordance with the warnings and instructions accompanying the saw....I have enclosed a copy of the manual and ask you to compare it with your saw carefully."
signed xxxx 
Mystery solved! Shop made blade cover/guard was a great idea, if I say so myself. Half a loaf is better than none.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## RONAVISH (Oct 10, 2009)

Sir, your saw is identical to mine and mine is : Model Number 113.29460, sir if you have the owners manual would it be possible for you to send a copy of it to me by email?
my email address is: [email protected]
Thank You so very much for your time and patience in this matter, Ronavish
P.S. Is it also possible to get your template design you made for a blade guard? again,thank you so very much.


----------



## Manual Labor (Jan 14, 2012)

*Your RAS model number*

Hi Bill,

I have no idea if you will get this but I'm going to try. I have the exact RAS as your photo. It is model # 113.29460. I was trying to find parts for mine but unfortunately many are no longer available for the Sears parts store. You can however find an owners manual for it. There is no blade guard for this model other than what is on it as it sits. 

I'm in Troy,MI if you care to come see my saw.

Dennis


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Manual Labor said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I have no idea if you will get this but I'm going to try. I have the exact RAS as your photo. It is model # 113.29460. I was trying to find parts for mine but unfortunately many are no longer available for the Sears parts store. You can however find an owners manual for it. There is no blade guard for this model other than what is on it as it sits.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dennis, but this issue sort of went away. I bought another RAS that qualified for the RECALL guard and now I have one that fits this saw. Welcome to the forum! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Graebeard (Jan 22, 2012)

*Shop Made Saw Guard*

I've just joined this forum as a new member mainly because I bought a Craftsman Model 213 which looked pretty scary without a blade guard. When I discovered there was no retrofit kit available, I started looking for a DIY design. Thanks to WoodnThings,:thumbsup: I found what I was looking for. Tomorrow I'll make one out of the fibreboard, and then find some Lexan and rebuild it. BTW, did you, WoodnThings, or anyone else ever make up the other side?


----------



## angelodp (Mar 2, 2012)

*Me too*

I am making one as well and am very interested in the opposite side guard as well. Hope we see some pics if it exists. Love to get a few more details on the bolting system for the guard?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

For those needing to find their Craftsman RAS model number and serial nameplate:


















 







.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ronavish,

If you go to the recall site: http://radialarmsawrecall.com/ , you will see a button on the left side of the home page that says "Manuals". Then you can get the manual for this saw after plugging in some information.

Incidentally, the recall site has manuals for Sears RAS's that Sears doesn't have on their site. I found the manual for a 12" when Sears didn't have it.


Bill


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmmm.... I think I have to go out and check to see if my RAS is part of this recall.....

Thanks for everyone helping with this.

Fabian


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Bill,
That is exactly the saw that I sold back to Emerson Electric. There is no retro fit guard for that saw.

I bought mine about '72 for $279, used it for almost 30 years and sold the liability back to Emerson for $100. I thought that it was a great bargain that's about $6 a year "rental" on the saw.

Besides the guard issue, there is a problem in the yoke that causes another problem. When tightening the rollers that allow the yoke to move, the bolts go into aluminum. Over time and with sufficient tightening, the threads can pull out of these holes. The real problem is that the threads don't snap out while you tighten the bolt. It may be hours, days, weeks or months later. 

Everything is fine and you go from a cross cut to a rip cut. The threads pop and no apparent warning is given to the operator. The blade is now no longer parallel to the fence and as the stock is fed into the cut the blade tries to climb up onto the stock and a bad kick back is the result.

Please be careful.


----------

